
Year 2020: Fluttercalypsis. How Google Wiped Frameworks of the Web App Dark Age - mpweiher
https://www.gladimdim.org/year-2020-fluttercalypsis-or-how-google-wiped-frameworks-of-the-web-app-dark-age-ck899axp700aq9as1vjd1ip26
======
op03
:) Enjoyed the potshots at all framework "gurus" and euro conferences, but
they exist not just because of their masters in philosophy and their social
media engagement skills.

They exist because Facebook, Google, Microsoft, Apple, Oracle etc are filled
with a corporate robot class programmed/selected from birth, to be paranoid
about each other and to play empire defense.

The framework builders and kludge suppliers of the world are first or second
order effects of that reality.

As long as imagination handicapped empire defenders exist, and equate
maintaining empire with control of a stack, or subversion of their rivals
stack, obstacles to true multi platform code will keep getting created.

